# iui and work from stressed second timer!~



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there

I am about to start second course of treatment and am already so stressed.  I have to go for baseline tomorrow at 9.30 and have had to ring work and say got doctors appointment.  I really do not want to say anything at work yet as just started new job and feel none of their business anyway.  I feel really panicked about all the scans and the insemination and having to get time off work.  How does everyone else juggle it?  I know IUI not as bad as IVF which will be our next step if this does not work but still feeling worried about how I am gonna work it all out and don't want to feel stressed!!!!!!  HELP!

Cheers


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I know exactly how you feel, I am a teacher and started a new job late last term.  I didn't tell the Head then because we hoped to have our first attempt over the holidays - but timing and tests didn't allow so on Day 1 I had to tell a new employer, who I don't even know about it which was really hard.  To be fair he has been great and very understanding, recognising this is more important but the pressure is awful.  This is out first attempt so we are very nervous and the surge will probably now come over the weekend and our clinic doesn't work so will mean Mon &  Tue off to have treatments (our clinic is 2 hours away).  It really stressed me out yesterday as I hadn't understood the timing properly and thought there was longer between day 10 scan and the IUI procedure (me being dopey!).  Or it might come tomorrow so would go tomorrow PM!! Ahh.. But excited as well - real mix of emotions. 

I felt I had to be honest with my employer as being a teacher it is really difficult to be off at short notice and I didn't feel it fair not to be honest but each situation is so different.  Obviously it depends on your employer, personally I think if you can be honest it does remove some of that stress which you just don't need but it is a big thing to tell someone.  I know what you mean about not wanting to feel stressed as everyone says stay calm etc etc. How?!!! I am using natal hypnotherapy CDs and do find they help to keep me a bit calmer. 

Best of luck with it, there is no easy answer. 
Tiny


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi there,
I have just finished my second course of iui and have been very lucky with my circumstances - my clinic is only 10 mins away from my work.  I havent told my boss either, but have managed to avoid it as almost all of my appointments have been for around 8am so I can go before work. Is your clinic / hospital far from you? Would getting your appts for early morning be an option? If there is no way round it for you, telling your boss may be the most stress free option. Im sure he/she would be understanding and together you could work something out? They would have to be a very cold person not to understand and be acommodating - if they have an issue with you missing time you can always suggest making it up by staying late/ starting early? Also, your boss is under obligation to keep this private so no one else should find out. 

I really hope this course works for you, but if not, it does get harder and harder to think of excuses to get out of work and in the long run you may be better just being honest - lets face it, this whole thing is stressful enough - you dont need the added pressures of work on your mind too.

Good luck!

Beany


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks to you both for the advice.  Well have not told boss yet but had baseline scan this morning and have large follicles so I cannot have medication this month and have to take then pill.  Was a bit of a blow and for the first time had a cry while my feet were still in stirrups!!!!  God!!  Oh well have just had two beers and feel drunk as have not drank for so long. At least I can concentrate on my job for a month.  I think you are right that to be honest is the best thing but will see how things go.  Good luck to you both and fingers crossed x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry you've had to cancel this month...
i have heard other people who just say they are having gynae problems and thats the reason for so many docs appts..depending on the boss it can  be enough of a delicate subject 'area' to stop them asking too many questions

kj x


----------

